# For Those of You Who eBay



## Sunflower_Mama (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a question regarding drop shipping. I have heard that some sellers use it and are quite successful, but I have some misgivings about what companies are reputable and who is not. Is anyone here willing to give the name of a reputable drop shipper? 

I have looked into some of these services before and many are trumped up middlemen. Once fees are paid there is no margin left over for profit. I am hoping there is at least one honest business out there who is willing to drop ship.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Once fees are paid there is no margin left over for profit.


Which is why you aren't going to find too many long-term, successful eBay-ers who do drop-shipping. 
Most of us will either re-sell a product that we warehouse ourselves. Or, sell a unique item that we're actually _producing_ ourselves.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

When you get into drop-shipping products on ebay, you can quickly find yourself in a heap of bad feedback in a hurry if a product comes into short supply or a drop-shipper decides they're not in as big a hurry to ship as you are. If you're really eager to try though, you can find sources by searching through Google. Here's an example for finding sources. Most of the first few pages for searches like this are usually not worth browsing. You may have to click around a bit on sites to find out how to apply. Some may require you to have a brick-n-mortar business, so be sure to read their terms thoroughly. Some may also require you sell at a price no lower than MSRP. Ended up becoming too much of a headache back in the day. Much easier and less stressful ways to make money online.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I always find myself asking:

If it is such a good deal for the seller, why on earth are they sharing this "opportunity" for you to sell their stuff on ebay? Why wouldn't they just do it themselves, and profit all the money, instead of just a little?

I think we all know the answer...trumped up middlemen trying to sucker new people into buying their products.


----------

